# Allergic reaction to pine sap



## 1CallLandscape (Jun 26, 2006)

hey, this may sound dumb but i always get an allergic reaction to pine sap when i get scratched by a cone or branch . i dont get it if its just on my skin without an abrasion (or on my hands) . the symptoms are: swelling, redness and some real discomforting pain....
usually i wear long sleeves for pines but it is just too dam hot to even wear a t-shirt ( i wear a tanktop & jeans obviously) today i did 2 an im feeling it! is there anyway to either stop this from happening or lessen the effects??? ive been told to use ivyblock but it didnt work.

-mike


----------



## Kate Butler (Jun 26, 2006)

*Technu*

Technu (along with prednisone) works for me for poison ivy. It's a wash that might help.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 26, 2006)

I get similiar reaction to London Plane / sycamore, try some benadryl or over the counter anti-histamine. Don't scratch, it only makes it worse.


----------



## smokechase II (Jun 26, 2006)

*pine itch*

You know.
All the time on here, most will eventually say something like: "you need to bring in a pro", or "shouldn't be giving advice on a tree that dangerous over the internet".

Your quote; "*and some real discomforting pain*".

I'm a former EMT, and I shouldn't be giving advice over the net. Unless it's go to a Doctor. Seriously, a dermatologist. 
One of them allegy guys.

This could end up being very very serious.

All the Best.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jun 26, 2006)

i should also mention that my father gets the same reaction...it clears up in a dayor two, so its probably nothing real serious, just a discomfort. its more pain than an itch. 

-mike


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 27, 2006)

I get an itchy rash anytime I brush up against Blue Spruce, Scotch Pine, and Austrian Pine. Nothing painfull though. Rash usually goes away within the day.


----------



## NOMOREGEARS (Jun 28, 2006)

*Pine allergy*

If you are sensitized to pine then,you can have a full blown reaction at anytime. Check out what else pine is used for. Scare the ????e out of ya. Ask me how I know. My Dad came down with Beck's Sarcodosis from pine products. It used to be in aerosols. Myself, I can't work work with red cedar. I get flu like symptoms from the dust.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 28, 2006)

1CallLandscape said:


> i should also mention that my father gets the same reaction...it clears up in a dayor two, so its probably nothing real serious, just a discomfort. its more pain than an itch. -mike



Well then get a helmet and quit yer b!tchin!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NOMOREGEARS (Jun 28, 2006)

*Would need a bubble suit.*

Don't like red cedar that much. even my skin gets the itches. Plenty of other wood to use.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jun 28, 2006)

Newfie said:


> Well then get a helmet and quit yer b!tchin!:hmm3grin2orange:





HAHAHAHA....funny , i just had it on out riding my dirtbike LOL.... at least its not a sped helmet!! LOL


----------



## BigJohn (Jul 3, 2006)

My best advice is to simply refuse to climb pine trees. That's what I do. Pick your battles. I too am allergic pine sap gives me terrets.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 3, 2006)

THALL is allergic to Sap!!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

